# الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس



## صوت الرب (1 فبراير 2008)

*مع أن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتابا علميا جافاً، فالكتاب المقدس عظيم جدا في دقة حقائقه العلمية، وذلك لأن كاتبه هو الله بالروح القدس الخالق العليم بكل شيء ؛ في سنة 1861 ادعت الأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم عن اكتشافها 51 خطأً علمياً في الكتاب المقدس ولكن بعد مرور الأعوام والتقدم العلمي اعترفت أن هذه الأخطاء هي أخطاء الأكاديمية نفسها، وأن الكتاب المقدس كان على حق؛ وهذه بعض المحتويات العلمية الدقيقة للكتاب المقدس: 
.

1- كروية الأرض : 

اكتشف كولمبس أن الأرض كروية عام 1492، وفى القرن 16 شكك كوبر نيكوس في أن الأرض مستوية، وأكد جالليو في القرن 17 أن الأرض كروية، أما إشعياء النبي بالوحي بالروح القدس فذكر هذه الحقيقة قبل الميلاد بسبعمائة سنة "الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب" (إشعياء 40 :22) وكان قبله ذكرها سليمان بصورة رمزية "لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا. لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر" (أمثال 8 :27) 
لقد حاول أعداء الكتاب أن يجدوا ما يناقض العلم في الكتاب وقالوا كيف يقول الكتاب أن الأرض كروية بينما هي في حقيقة الأمر – حسب الاعتقاد القديم – مسطحة وممدودة ، ومضت الأيام وصعد الإنسان إلى الفضاء وقام بتصوير الأرض فوجدها كما قال الكتاب تماماً، ومرة أخرى قالوا كيف تثبت الأرض على لا شئ فهي مثبتة على قرني ثور ضخم أو مثبتة عن طريق الجبال – حسب الاعتقاد القديم – ومضت القرون وتم اكتشاف قانون الجاذبية ورأينا بعيوننا ما قاله الكتاب أن الأرض معلقة في السماء على لا شئ بواسطة قوانين الجاذبية. ونستطيع أن نذكر الكثير من الأمثلة المشابهة .
.
-2العدد الكثير جداً للنجوم : 

في عام 1958 قسمت المجرات إلى أكثر من 2700 مجموعة وكل مجموعة تحتوى على أكـثر من50 مجرة وكل مجرة تحوى نحو 100 بليون نجم؛ ألم يذكر إرميا ذلك من آلاف السنين " كما أن جند السماوات لا يعد ورمل البحر لا يحصى" (إرميا 22:33) 

3- الفضاء الذي يسبح فيه الكون : 

اكتشف هذه الحقيقة اسحق نيوتن عام 1687، ولكن سفر أيوب أقدم أسفار الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر ذلك " يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويعلق الأرض على لا شئ" (أيوب26 :7) 

4- دوران الأرض حول محورها : 

عندما اكتشف جالليو أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس عام( 1564-1642) اعتبروه هرطوقا يستحق القتل ولكن الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر ذلك في سفر أيوب اقدم أسفاره "هل في أيامك أمرت الصبح. هل عّرّفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض تتحول - أي تدور بين محورها - كطين الخاتم" (أيوب 38 :12-14) ويمكن استنتاج نفس الحقيقة في حديث المسيح عن ظهوره في المستقـبل ففي حديثه " يكون اثنان على فراش واحد (ليل ونوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر تكون اثنتان تطحنان معا (أي صباح باكر) فتؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى يكون اثنان في الحقل (في ظهر وعصر اليوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر" (لوقا17 :34-36) ففي لحظة ظهور المسيح سيكون هناك جزء من الأرض ليل وجزء به صباح باكر وجزء به ظهر، وهذا ضمنا لأن الأرض تدور حول محورها. 
ان الشمس بالمجموعة الشمسية تسير في الفراغ الكوني بسرعة مذهلة رهيبة تبلغ عشرة آلاف ميل في الدقيقة أو 167 ميلا في الثانية الواحدة وتتم دورتها في فلكها المداري في200 مليون سنة 

نرى صدق الحقيقة الكتابية: 
"من أقصى السموات خروجها ومدارها الى أقصى السموات"مز6:19

5- تحلل العناصر : 
بدأ العلم يكتشف تحلل العناصر بعد أن أجرى البرت اينشتين التفجير النووي في القرن العشرين ولكن بطرس الرسول صياد السمك كتب ذلك بالوحي بالروح القدس قبل 2000 عام " تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة ... والعناصر محترقة تذوب" (2بطرس 3 :10-12) 

6- استهلاك كتل الأجرام السماوية : 

اكتشف العلم حديثا أن الأجرام السماوية تفقد جزءاً من كتلتها بسبب ما تشع من طاقة حرارية وضوئية ولكن الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر هذا " من قدم أسست الأرض ... هي تبيد وأنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى" (مزمور102 :25-26) وفى وصف الأجرام بالثوب الذي يبلى تدريجياً نرى وكأن الأجرام تفقد كتلتها تدريجياً. 

7- سبل المياه : 

عندما قرأ العالم متى مورى "سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه" (مزمور 8 :8) قال لا بد أن اكتشف ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس وبعد سنوات قليلة رسم أول خريطة لهذا العلم الكبير الآن في عالم البحار. 

8- المطر والشحنات الكهربية : 

اكتـشف اللورد كلـفن أن المطر يحدث بسبب تفريغ الشحنات الكهربية ذكرها الكتاب المقدس قبل آلاف السنين "الصانع بروقاً للمطر" (مزمور135 :7) وأيضاً "صنع بروقاً (شحنات كهربائية) للمطر" (إرميا 10 :13) 

9- النور : 

عند تجديد الله للأرض " قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور" (تكوين1 :3) وذلك قبل خلق الشمس والنجوم في اليوم الرابع (تكوين 1 :14) وحديثا اكتشف أن الشمس ليست مصدر النور الوحيد فهناك مصادر أخرى كالأشعة البنفسجية وفوق البنفسجية وأشعة (x) ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلق النور لأن الله نور (1يوحنا 1 :5، 1تيموثاوس 6 :16) وكان النور في الحقيقة فوتونات ذات طاقة محدودة تصاحبها ذبذبات في شكل موجات الأثير، ويسأل الرب أيوب "أين الطريق إلى حيث يسكن النور" (أيوب 38 :19) إشارة إلي سرعة الضوء التي هي 297 ألف كيلو متر/ث. النور لا يسكن في مكان بل في طريق!! يا لعظمة دقة الوحي المقدس، ولأن تردد ذبذبة الضوء أعلي من الصوت فلا نسمع صوت الضوء وهذا ما هو مكتوب (مزمور 19 :1) "الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه, ولا يسمع صوتها" . واكتشف العلم الحديث انكسار الضوء ولكن في (أيوب 38 :12-13) نجد هذه الحقيقة إذ يقول "هل عرفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض" (تشبيه الضوء بأصابع يوضح فكرة انكسار الضوء على الأرض. 

10- دورة الماء في الطبيعة : 

قال سليمان " كل الأنهار تجرى إلى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن إلى المكان الذي جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة" (الجامعة1 : 7-10) ونفس الحقيقة تذكر في "أتدرك موازنة (دورة مستمرة) السحاب" أيوب( 37 :16) وأيضاً "الذي يدعو مياه البحر ويصبها على وجه الأرض يهوه اسمه" (عاموس 8:5( وصارت هذه الحقيقة العلمية المكتوبة منذ القدم في الكتاب المقدس اكتشاف علمي حديث. 

11- شكل وأبعاد السفن : 

قال أعظم خبراء السفن حديثاً في كوبنهاجن بعد مرور آلاف السنين بعد أبحاث طويلة "علينا أن نعترف أن أبعاد فلك نوح في (تكوين6) هي أفضل نسبة أبعاد للسفن الكبيرة [الطول إلى العرض 6-1] " وقال دكتور هنرى مورس عالم السفن أن أبعاد الفلك تجعل من المستحيل أن ينقلب إلا إذا وقف رأسياً، وسعته هي 65 ألف متر مكعب أي حمولة 20 قطار بضاعة كل قطار يحوى 60 عربة من النوع الحالي، أما النافذة فمساحتها حوالي 200 متر 
مسطح كافية جداً للتهوية وهذه الكوة المستطيلة يخرج منها الهواء الساخن ليحل محله هواء نظيف، وهذا يتفق علمياً مع أحدث أساليب التهوية حيث تعمل تيارات الحمل على دفع الهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. ما أدق الكتاب المقدس! 

12- عوازل الحريق : 

اكتشفوا حديثا أن الباب الخشبي المجلد بإحكام بالنحاس هو أفضل باب يقاوم الحريق ولكن قبل ذلك بـ 3500 سنة صمم الله مذبح النحاس ليقاوم الحريق المستمر عليه بهذه الطريقة 
خروج ( 27: 22 (لاويين 6 :12-13) 

13- الدورة الدموية : 

اكتشفها العالم وليم هارفي سنة 1615 لكن كان سليمان قد ذكرها بصورة رائعة في (جامعة12 :6) " الجرة على العين" ، "البكرة عند البئر" ويشير إلى الحبل الشوكي " بحبل الفضة" وهو يعنى للمخ "بكوز الذهب" وهو فصان مغلفان بغشاء ذهبي ثم "يرجع التراب إلى الأرض" هذا ما أكده العلم الحديث أن جسم الإنسان يتحلل إلى 16عنصراً جميعهم من تكوين التراب. 

14- ارتباط الجسد: 

يؤكد العلم الحديث الترابط الشديد بين أعضاء جسم الإنسان "إن كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه" (1كورنثوس26:12) 

15- ضربة القمر : 

" لا تضربك الشمس في النهار ولا القمر في الليل " )مزمور121 :6). وأكد العلم الحديث أن ضربة القمر تحدث ولاسيما في الصحراء، وينتج عنها العمى أو الجنون. 

16- الكتاب المقدس دقيق جداً علمياً تجاه الصحة العامة للإنسان: 

عدم أكل الحيوانات الميتة (تثنيه 14 :21) عدم أكل الشحم نظرا لخطورة الكولسترول (لاويين 7 :23 -25) عدم شرب المياه الراكدة أو المتدنسة بميت (عدد 19 :15، لاويين11 :9-39) كذلك عزل الأبرص-مريض الجذام (لاويين 13) وعدم زيارة المرأة بعد الولادة مباشرة (لاويين 12) حماية لصحتها ولصحة مولودها. وأوضح العلم أن اليوم الثامن أنسب وقت لعملية ختان الذكور سواء من جهة تجلط الدم أو تحمل الطفل وهذا ما أوصى الله به في (لاويين 12 :3(*
.
ملاحظة : هذا الموضوع منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
الرب يباركم و ينور حياتكم 
سلام رب السلام يسوع معكم


----------



## mareya (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*

لا ادري كيف اشكرك حقا .لقد اعطيتني الاجابات التي كنت ابحث عنها بالتفصيل .برافو:t16:.و ربنا لا ينسى تعبك و يباركك و كل تمنياتي نجاحك في كل امر تصنعه:yaka:
مرسييييييييييي:66:


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*



mareya قال:


> لا ادري كيف اشكرك حقا .لقد اعطيتني الاجابات التي كنت ابحث عنها بالتفصيل .برافو:t16:.و ربنا لا ينسى تعبك و يباركك و كل تمنياتي نجاحك في كل امر تصنعه:yaka:
> مرسييييييييييي:66:


*شكرا عزيزتي لمروك الجميل و ردك الأجمل
أسعدني مشاركتك
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## Coptic Princess (2 فبراير 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد اتكالي واعتمادي عليه *​ 
*احب اهنيك اخي الحبيب علي الموضوع الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​ 
*واحب اضيف ان الكتاب المقدس هو اول كتاب يصف تكوين الجنين في بطن الام بالطريقه الالهيه الصحيحه كما زكر في سفر ايوب الاصحاح العاشر العدد 11*​ 
اي 10: 11 *كسوتني جلدا ولحما فنسجتني بعظام وعصب*.​


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*

*



			بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد اتكالي واعتمادي عليه 
احب اهنيك اخي الحبيب علي الموضوع الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أسعدني مرورك الجميل و ردك الأجمل



			واحب اضيف ان الكتاب المقدس هو اول كتاب يصف تكوين الجنين في بطن الام بالطريقه الالهيه الصحيحه كما زكر في سفر ايوب الاصحاح العاشر العدد 11
اي 10: 11 كسوتني جلدا ولحما فنسجتني بعظام وعصب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لهذه الإضافة الرائعة
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## فادية (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع رائع  عزيزي 
تسلم  ايديك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جندي الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*

موضوع رائع وهذا هو  الاعجاز العلمي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*

*



			موضوع رائع عزيزي 
تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لمرورك الجميل و ردك الأجمل
الرب يباركك يا فادية



			موضوع رائع وهذا هو الاعجاز العلمي 
الرب يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالتأكيد هذا هو الإعجاز
شكرا لمشاركتك عزيزي 
سلام رب السلام يسوع معكم*


----------



## جندي الرب (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Meriamty (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## صوت الرب (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


*أسعدني ردك عزيزتي Meriamty
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------

